# Cameo and Cadeau



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

These first two are my girl, Cameo, as she was hanging around the kitchen begging for treats. See how she is giving me the look. 
[attachment=33613:CameoAwwMa.JPG]

[attachment=33614:CameoAwwMa2.JPG]

The second set are Cadeau in his Wraps. I have been procrastinating doing wraps because I don't know what I am doing and I don't guess I know yet, but his coat is breaking on the ends and he will be doing the Spring shows soon. 
[attachment=33611:CadeauinWraps.JPG]

[attachment=33612:CadeauinWraps2.JPG]

My boy loves to run and play. I am hoping the wraps will give him all that freedom and still let his coat grow. 
[attachment=33615:CadeauTurtle1.JPG]
[attachment=33616:CadeauTurtle2.JPG]

[attachment=33617:CadeauRopeToy.jpg]

[attachment=33618:CadeauFl...gwithToy.jpg][attachment=33619:CadeauFl...withToy2.
pg]


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Too cute for words!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Aww, what sweeties! Very cute pictures.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Ever so PRETTY :wub: - more pictures please . Sarah


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh those are great pics! And WOW Cadeau's coat has gotten long! He's a nice boy, really shows off his conformation with the wraps in!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

They look like they are having a lot of fun, and looking just adorable while doing it.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

WOW! Absolutely gorgeous!!! :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Those are some delightful looking babies.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

C&C are adorable!!! :wub: Cadeau even looks cute in with his coat wrapped!!!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Aww! They are both so beautiful!!  :aktion033: Thanks for sharing!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Awwww, so precious! :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Your babies are beautiful! I always get a chuckle when I see a Malt wrapped. Their little moustache's wrapped remind me of the old handlebar moustache's. The toy in the last pic, is that the Cracker Jack Toy? I've been seriously thinking of getting a couple but wanted to hear if others played with them.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Beautiful!!!! :wub: .....both of them! You don't show us enough pictures of them....


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

They are both so beautiful!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

wow... ur babies have such pretty eyes! Thank u for sharing :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Both of your babies are beautiful!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

No, not too many pictures - they are gorgeous!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

They are just too cute!!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

what beauties you have!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Carina they are beautiful.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks everyone for looking. 



> Your babies are beautiful! I always get a chuckle when I see a Malt wrapped. Their little moustache's wrapped remind me of the old handlebar moustache's. The toy in the last pic, is that the Cracker Jack Toy? I've been seriously thinking of getting a couple but wanted to hear if others played with them.[/B]


I also think that the moustache bands look like a handlebar. I like to tease him about it. 

The toy in the pic is something we got from the goodie bag at the Maltese Specialty. It is called a "tease tug." They were made by Sandy AKA smokeysmom. I don't know if I should post her contact information, but if you are interested you can PM me. Cadeau loves this toy. It is one of his favorites. Of course, as I mentioned he loves all of his toys. The turtle he is playing with is a Lanco toy. These are a special latex made in Spain that I hunt high and low for. My Cloud loved all of his Lanco toys pretty exclusively (he had a turtle just like this one) after we got him one the day we brought him home. Several of my friends have also had Maltese who seemed fixated on Lanco toys. I have a hard time finding them. I got this one when I was in Montreal.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww such cute pictures! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## pixxee84 (Jan 23, 2008)

Awwww they are the cutest little things ever!!! I am so super jealous of people that have two white fluffs of love!!!! :wub:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Very cute pics! :wub: :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Too cute!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Just beautiful! They are both so pretty!

Cyndi


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Nope NEVER too many photos of them. :wub: They are darling.

Hope the wraps help Cadeau's Coat. Good luck.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Such precious furbabies! The wraps don't seem to interfere with Cadeau's playing at all!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------

